# Big Brother 15 in NYC Metro area 8/29/2013



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Big Brother will be shown on WLNY-55 TV this Thursday. Jets preseason football will be on WCBS.

It is channel 55 on FIOS and 10 on Cablevision (not all systems). Not sure what channel it is on with the other systems in the NYC Metro area.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Just FYI, many markets are doing this. Charleston, SC included.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Bay area is airing it on channel 5 at 2:39 am.


----------

